
GrubHub stock down 40% after terrible earnings call - hustlinhack
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/29/grubhub-down-30percent-after-a-terrible-earnings-cause-analysts-to-bail.html
======
JMTQp8lwXL
As a consumer, I'm not really aware of them. I know what Uber Eats and
Postmates are, but not GrubHub. I may have heard of GrubHub, but I don't have
a reason to use it.

